# How do I negotiate printing prices?



## womenatthewell (Jun 17, 2016)

I have gotten almost everything in place that I need for my business to begin successfully. The last piece to the puzzle is someone to print my shirts. Eventually I will be opening my own shop, but as I am starting, I simply don't have the venture capital to purchase the equipment, rent the space and build ground up from the very start. 

Now I went to visit my first screen printer and he was very hesitant to provide me with a general idea of pricing for business to business. 
(note: I will be providing my own shirts, buying the screens to use and may be able to provide my own films once I can get the film ordered.) When I finally got a pricing sheet from him after trying to have him bid a small introductory job, it was alot higher than I was expecting to pay or even planning to pay. Mind you I have only gotten to meet with one(only wholesale shop in my town/suburb of a larger city) of almost 50 within reasonable traveling distance. So I still have a few more screen printers. 

I know that in person I can seem like someone who doesn't take the business seriously by my mannerisms (very bubbly and cheerful chatty person) which can be a draw back, but i understand how to run a business. I am not at all skilled at negotiations.
I do not want to insult the people I am looking to hire, but I also don't want to be raked over the coals and taken advantage of. My business Partner is kind of riding my caot tails as I have more business experience than she does. Both of us are new to the market. 

Is there a best way to begin to negotiate a lower price for printing? Any advice would be very welcome.


----------



## wonkylogoltd (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Angel, most important is to make sure you make it very clear that you will be bringing them lots of work throughout the year, if they think that you will be visiting only once a year why should they give you a favourable price.

A lot of screen printers will be to busy to even want wholesale customers as the money might not be as good for them as there usual work, so that might be the case if they don't seem keen.

With regards to you buying the screens and doing some of the set up, I personally wouldn't bother as the cost for set up isn't bad and it covers setting up the carousel as well and the printer could just put the price of the printing up if they can't charge a set up.

Good luck hope you find someone suitable soon.


----------



## hmb (Jul 1, 2016)

Just got to shop around, we finally began screen print our own because of the cost, then you have more control but very little time. Now we do jobs for others. We don't screen print for under #50 per one design it's just not cost effective for the customer to order less but in order for us to come out we have to charge higher than they want to pay. Screen printing is hot hard work to produce good work. Make sure the printer does good work not always the cheapest is the way to go. Good luck


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

We are wholesale only.
Do not let people bring screens or film. We need the control to be able to produce a viable image. People bringing their own crap in will just cause issues. If we print crap, then we hear about it. it's never the customers art or anything they did.

We run 1-150 screens a day. To save somebody a 10 buck charge would cost us too much. We know how to do art, burn screens, produce films.

If someone needs to provide everything but the ink and stroke, we feel they need to go learn it themselves.


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

We prefer to have a simple process. Our main request is for customers to ship us their shirts and local customers wanting us to use their shirts. We loose on a lot of customers by not fulfilling their request but less headache. 



beanie357 said:


> We are wholesale only.
> Do not let people bring screens or film. We need the control to be able to produce a viable image. People bringing their own crap in will just cause issues. If we print crap, then we hear about it. it's never the customers art or anything they did.
> 
> We run 1-150 screens a day. To save somebody a 10 buck charge would cost us too much. We know how to do art, burn screens, produce films.
> ...


----------



## womenatthewell (Jun 17, 2016)

We took the advice to shop around and found an excellent well rated shop that does it all and didn't ask us to pay an arm and a leg. no need to worry about buying my own screens or film like the first shop was suggesting i do. I can provide my own shirts and if i let them know what shirt I'm ordering they will check to see if they can get it for a cheaper rate and save me a few dollars when they can. Full on Miracle. Thanks for taking the time to offer your advice!


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

You are what is called a contract printer. Your responsibility is to provide quality print ready art and garments. Their job is to print to your specifications using their screens, SEPs, Film etc.

We do a ton of contract work so the following advice is intended to foster a good relationship with your printer. You are getting a discounted printing price for the job and you are providing the garments. This means that their margins are extremely tight. Discounted printing and no garment mark up, for them, means that the job need to be quick and painless in order for it to be profitable for them (and you).

1) Learn and understand their price list = Many printers will charge for a quote or not provide a quote to contract printer (each shop is different). It's important for you to know if there will be ink changes due to a mix of garment types, or color changes for different colored garments. Do they have a poly fee, fleece fee, special load fee for sleeves etc. You need to quote your customer as accurately as possible and calling or emailing your printer 20 times per job for clarification will quickly classify you as a PITA. You'll have questions on the first few jobs but hopefully start to learn how to do your own pricing.

2) Submit a purchase order via email or in person if they are local = PO's are an important tool used throughout the printing process. It should include as much information as the job as possible. Bill to, bill to (or pick up), order date, due date (in hands date). You should include the garment style, size breakdown, and date garments are due to land. You should also include the print location(s) and ink colors or at least the number of colors per print location.

3) Provide print ready art = A .jpg is not print ready art. By print ready art I mean it's ready for separations. If provided in vector form it should be sized and PMS colors should be clearly stated for all colors. If a Photoshop file is provide it should be at 300dpi minimum (a 4" wide 72dpi .jpg resized to 12" wide and change to 300dpi doesn't cut it LOL), sized, and PMS colors clearly stated for all colors. The idea here is "don't make your printer guess what size the back print should be and what shade of blue you want".

4) Provide a COMP/Mock Up of your own = There are plenty of free vector and PS templates available. Give them a visual of what prints and where it prints. You will be doing these for your client anyway so be sure to give this to your printer. You can include sizing a color info on this instead of the PO but I prefer it on both.

5) Pay with cash or check - We don't accept CC on contract jobs but some shops might. CC is convenient but with low profit jobs like contract work there is no room for the extra fees.

The goal here is for everyone to make money and you shouldn't expect your printing to spend hours trying to figure out what you want and where you want it. Each phone call and email takes time and time IS money.

Once you get your systems down, understand what your printer needs and expects from you, and you constantly provide "near" question free print jobs you will quickly become one of their favorite customer. This kind of reputation pays dividends!


----------

